# 2012 mini airbag code 9419H/37913



## f35063 (Feb 15, 2016)

i have a 2012 mini cooper s roadster i bought wrecked and repaired,still has airbag light on, replaced steering wheel airbag sent airbag module off and had it repaired getting code 9419H/37913 and 9417H/37911 that says undocumented code, with my snap on scanner any help greatly appreciated


----------



## convincor (Dec 4, 2017)

f35063 said:


> i have a 2012 mini cooper s roadster i bought wrecked and repaired,still has airbag light on, replaced steering wheel airbag sent airbag module off and had it repaired getting code 9419H/37913 and 9417H/37911 that says undocumented code, with my snap on scanner any help greatly appreciated


Did you find out what those code were?


----------

